# A Worldwide Depression



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Written on April 2, 2007
________________________________________
I wrote this a few years ago and I feel although my timing was off it still is relevant to the situations we face today. Our economy is eroding rapidly. We are under the gun of a fascist government, and the US Constitution is not only being shredded by our leaders, many out there still don’t seem to get it. Could it really happen? Let us take a look at a few facts and see if that is possible.
Caseyboy

The world standard today is the dollar. I live close to Panama and they do not use anything but the dollar. No matter where you go in the world, everybody accepts the dollar as payment for every sort of goods imaginable. You cannot do that with all currency, that is to say, travel worldwide and spend another country’s currency in stores and other places in a different country other than your own. Here in Costa Rica if you want to spend Euros or Francs, you have to go to the bank first and change it into Colones. It is not the same story with dollars. You can spend them nearly everywhere.

There are rumors the US has borrowed and has spent more than thirty trillion dollars in the last eight years. Part of that debt is tied directly to the Iraq war, a portion is linked to the social benefits the US is compelled to pay for and part of it is tied to other worldwide giveaways such as foreign aid and special Pork Projects our legislatures continually line their pockets with. Can the US pay that staggering amount back? The truthful answer is not very likely, and therein lays the economical problem that will take the entire world down with it. When the US goes down the economical tube, every civilization and country on the planet will ride the whirlpool down to the bottom with it. The US cannot continue spending and borrowing and spending without an end to it all, it will stop all of a sudden one day and that is when the crash will happen. Those nations who loaned the US money will demand it back sooner or later.

To put things into perspective between the last depression and the new one that is almost here think about the following opinions;

In 1929, 95% of the population of the US lived out in the suburbs and in the country proper. The other 5% lived in or close to the cities. When the depression hit it was bad, but it was not so debilitating because people had small gardens, a few chickens that roamed the yard, some had hogs and cows. The population was smaller and people largely were close knit. Most people out in the country knew each other and they depended more on bartering than actual cash payments which was scarce. Today the figures reflect an opposite story. 92% of the people live in or near, and very close to the major cities and as few as 5% are out in the country. Other people are scattered a little in between, not in the city but not exactly out in the country either, but I would not call it the suburbs. 
People didn’t have much in the way of spending money in 1929 but they ate fairly well in spite of the lack of cash. Those who suffered and felt the deprivations of the economy were the city dwellers. My mother, father, Uncles and Aunts and my Grandparents told me in infinite details about what it was like during those times.

The food system has changed considerably in terms of the growers and or the owners of the land, the cultivators and the gatherers. Today it is done more by large conglomerates than by the small independent farmers such as was the case in 1929. Today a person on a tractor can plow, cultivate, seed and maintain considerably more acreage than a man was able to do back during the depression years when more farmers used horses than those who owned and used tractors. Today, it is a rare event to see horses working the fields with the exception of the Amish farmers of course.

So, if the US cannot pay back its debt what will happen? The US will become a second rate banana republic, and as the world swirls into mass debt, things will no longer be as they were. More people will be riding bicycles and horses than driving cars. The era of credit cards will dwindle down to almost nobody having them. The modern home and ownership of them will become a distant memory except to a few. Thousands will commit suicide when their losses become too hard to bear. Old time and long-standing businesses will fold and with only those few left standing, the competitions among the masses will become fierce. Jobs will be at a premium and people will riot over the few that are left. Riots will ensue in every major city. There are more than three hundred cities in the US with a population that exceeds 150,000, and that is where the civil insurrection will get started in earnest.

We are a dependent society. Others pick up our trash for us, maintain the roads, provide electricity, put out our house fires, and come to our aid when we are sick or suffer a debilitating accident. They come and arrest the bad guys who rob and steal and sometimes they lock them up thereby protecting society from the miscreants. When the services and the system overall breaks down, the dependents will rebel and demand, but it won’t happen. It won’t happen because people who provide all the service we all have come to rely on will not work for free. They’ll be too busy taking care of themselves and their own. We will be on our own and it is going to last a very long time. Most of us will be dead and gone and so will our great-great-great-great-great grandchildren before it turns around if it ever does. You and I will not even be a memory and no one will remember we existed. That is no excuse for us wanting to perpetuate our technology and preserving something that can be handed down to the coming generations.

It will be a time of cleansing. The welfare recipients will go mad when the food stamps and the welfare checks stop to flow. They will burn the cities down and they will leave blackened remnants of what was once a thriving America. The biggest losers of course will be those who benefited from cradle to the grave handouts. Those millions who cannot do anything except eat, steal and have babies will perish first. The free lunch crowds and the demands for free everything will end overnight. However, remember this, those who are accustomed to free anything will not let it disappear easily and they will fight with all they have to preserve the freebies. They will be the most dangerous of the looters, the killers, and when there is no more food, they’ll eat you. 

Initially, a Ghetto style living will become the norm rather than the exception because even the poor will need to group together for safety as roving bands like the Gypsies of old who moved from place to place picking the landscape clean like locusts did for protection against them. This will become common. They will be vilified because their existence will depend on taking from those who are productive, and nearly everyone will persecute them. Well armed roving bands of thieves and murders will move from place to place looking for easy pickings and there will be plenty of them. They will roam at will but that will end when the people finally tire of them, and band together and begin to systematically eradicate them as the people in the US did to the American Indian. A dead marauder will be a good marauder will be the common saying among the people who simply want to survive in peace.

It will become the era of self-sufficiency. If you cannot compete or do what is required to earn your daily bread, you will die and nobody will care. Plagues will come and go and the US will remain in a state of destitution for at least a hundred or more years. Nobody will have the money to maintain a war and there will be fewer confrontations between countries. However, I do believe an exception to this will ensue; a nuclear confrontation will happen initially when the financial bubble bursts and the US has been crippled by it. That will be when what remains of the modern world will be reduced to a system much like the Dark Ages wherein feudal systems will spring up everywhere. 

Once that happens, people will revert to Kitchen Chemistry where they will make their own soap, dyes, clothing and specialty products and so many other things they will need to learn how to do just to exist. Most of the people will live in a relative primitive state as compared to today’s standard of living. The masses will be forced to take shelter in caves and construct houses out of thatch and twigs. Those who have the technology to make their own anything will be in demand by those who cannot. The serious survivalist will be one of those people who will pull the world out of this new Dark Age and it will be they that will lead the way to what will come. The Survivalist will do this because only this group of specialists will have the knowledge gleaned from a survival library painstakingly handed down from generation to generation and have the knowhow and techniques learned through long years of apprenticeship to survive what will come. The self sufficient will have the skills to butcher animals and will know how long to let it hang for curing. They will know how to butcher and will improve on the many home remedies that are available today. Much will be lost to humankind during this time just like what happened during the last Dark Age when people forgot over time the world was really round. 

Electricity, modern machines, engines, and those vestiges of a modern world will no longer exist or will be limited and held by a few who will lord them over everyone. Most machines will rust from disuse and no spare parts to keep them running will be available. Slavery will come into its own again fostered by inter-rivalry and competition between feudal lords. There will always be a need for manual labor and the slaves that will come into being will take care of all needs of those who will seize control. What better way to handle your rivals that’s what the African chiefs did centuries ago?

Finally, social customs will change. Women will do what they are told by the men. They will not try to compete with men; rather, they will be satisfied with their very important jobs in roles of homemakers, nurturers, organizers and teachers to the children. They will insure the species survives. They will do their jobs and the men will do theirs. I know there are many women out there that will not like this part, but none of it is intended to be a slight or put down in any way, people will gravitate to what they are best suited to be. When push comes to shove, we will all sacrifice something to this new world and new way of living. Feminism is after all only a viable option for women when society accepts it. Once where laws in place which served to protect women are gone, and nobody cares about preserving a system that puts the warrior in a second place situation, it will cease to exist forthwith. What was will soon fade away and remain only a memory. Time will pass and as the earth begins to rebuilds itself it will slowly begin to cleanse its water, and air, and the forest will grow back thick and the oceans, lakes and rivers will begin to build new schools of fish and other life forms and the replenishment will happen. The forests and plains will abound again with teeming herds of life. Those who despoil will not be tolerated later because it is a lesson that the later generations of man will not allow to happen. At least I certainly hope that is the way it will ultimately be.

You and I as serious survivalist will be the people who will be the teachers, the elders that the other generations will look to when there is a need to know how to do certain things. The day of the ipod and personal computer will come to an end for the common people but will continue in some circles because the rich always seem to survive no matter what happens. Their wealth cushions them from most societal negative happenings. It is you and people like you who will ultimately make the difference so I respect any serious survivalist who makes the effort and the sacrifices to do what is going to be necessary to live when everything around you is dying. It is you who will determine the future of mankind and the earth. Keep up the good work. 

Regards,
Caseyboy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Are these chapters of a book you're writing? Cause if not, they should be. You're a good writer.

And I agree with your points.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

If this is for a book it sounds really good!

Unfortunately I dont think things are actually going to work out the way you describe. It sounds great that things will become simple and go back to the way they were 100-200 years ago but I think that it fanciful. Personally I love it! I love the idea and love the movies and books that portray that but it wont happen that way in real life. What will happen will be much more brutal and will do much more to restrict the freedoms of the individual. All our preps may ultimately be outlawed and confiscated to feed the elite while we starve. I imagine a US more like Soviet Russia than a US like it was pre-industrialization. If we were only so lucky as to return to a simpler time... it will not be so.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Gypsysue and TheAnt,

This is not a book, simply an article or rather, an opinion piece. I believe what I have said will actually happen if there is no stopping what has been set in place currently. We, and when I refer to we, I mean specifically Americans, will suffer greatly in the coming years. Especially if the current administration is allowed to bulldoze the Constitution to suit a Marxist ideal. I see us on a train traveling at full throttle down the tracks and no one is at the controls. Will the train crash? There can be no other outcome. I didn't want to write about all of the death and mayhem I predict, I simply wanted to paint a picture with words to let everyone understand what is coming cannot be stopped at this late date. All we can do is get ready, and hope it will be enough.

As a kid growing up in the 40's, fifties and up to the present the changes to society has come so far to the opposite of what things were like when I was a teen-ager it is incredible. Then as a young man in my twenties and thirties it progressively got worse. For a couple of examples none of my relatives had insurance on their homes and none of their homes burned down. Today it is a mandatory requirement in just about every state. A requirement I might add we pay through the nose for. Also, we worked on farms as kids for our spending money and if we didn't have a bicycle we walked to wherever it was we needed to go to. That isn't the case anymore. If you stole from your neighbor and were caught you may as well move away because you were finished in that area forever more. You were banished. If a girl was pregnant out of wedlock she was whisked away to live somewhere else until the baby was born. There was shame and a moral consequence of what was done. Today people steal and kill and the morality of it is side stepped or accepted. Once the moral consequences of any misdeed was discovered by your peers, you were toast. Today nobody cares. Today we can watch porn on TV and yet that is acceptable. Yet, we cannot have a manger a or nativity scene at Christmas in schools or in a public place. Today the call for same sex marriage is on the front pages of most periodicals, what's next? Are we to be allowed to marry a sheep or a rock? Thirty years ago that would be a joke but today it may not be.

Thank you for the compliment about my writing. I do my best and I have a lot of pertinent messages to share. I hope you continue to like what I have to offer.
Caseyboy


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Gypsysue and TheAnt,

I do have a published book that sells on Amazon but I'm not sure I can mention it here on this forum. It is about the near end of all life on earth because of World War Three which is a nuclear conflagration. If the Mods allow it I will post the title and where it is available if anyone wants to read it.
Caseyboy


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Very good piece. I agree with Ant, there will be severe brutality. People have no idea how brutal the world used to be. I am not disagreeing with your article at all, and you elude to the possibility. Those roving gangs of thieves will be bad news. I will be all for pre-emptive strikes to eliminate them. Because, the civil people will be with families. The gangs will be bands of men. I have planned myself that if things do collapse, I am starting my own army, to ensure the safety of my region. If enough word gets out, those gangs won't come here.

I lived in Panama several years ago. In fact, I looked up my old barracks on Google Maps last night. I was in the AF, but worked as medical, and just had to be at work every day. They didn't care what we did when we weren't at our job. People asked me if it was bad, and I tell them that there was no drinking age, and beer was five bucks a case, you do the math. I was not a drinker, but I lived on top of the base liquor store, and next to the NCO club, so I saw aplenty, especially working at the hospital too. I got there the day after Noriega seized power and was there for all the trouble and demonstrations in Panama City. A friend of mine, that I am also a business partner with, went a few months ago to Costa Rica. He wants me to come down there and build him a house there. Might be a good time, we are both early 40's. 

I do enjoy your writing, and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I moved to Costa Rica a little over twelve years ago. I like the weather here, there is an abundance of water because of the torrential rainfalls in the rainy season, food grows wild just about everywhere and my property taxes are $300/year. Most months if I wanted to I could live on about $1,000 or a bit more but I don't want for anything. My medical here is $35/month for me and my wife and that's for full coverage. No matter what goes wrong they will treat it. Also, we don't have a need for a central heating system here year around. I usually dress in shorts, and a pair of sandals. That's it day or night.

Panama just had a major uprising and a number of people were killed a few buildings were torched and the border between Costa Rica and Panama was closed for a few days. It was about the indigenous Indians getting a raw deal on some mining contracts that were let out to foreign corporations. It's over now.

I'm retired and I'm an old sun dog. I like the sunshine. We moved from Seattle and the rain up there got to me. In terms of building a house for your friend, It might be more of a chore than you want to get involved in. The rules here for foreigners building are a little hard to handle. I don't mean you can't do it I just mean dealing with the bureaucracy might get you down. I built my house and I am fluent in Spanish if you aren't it could be a problem for you. However once a person becomes a Permanent Resident it is a cake walk. It's pricey and takes awhile to get it done. The only thing I can't do is vote.

I'm pleased you like my writing.
Caseyboy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yes, I'm sure it's fine for you to tell us about your book. Others here on the forum have had books published, and we're very proud of them. Please tell us.

I like your writing style, and I'm sure I would enjoy your book. 

I know what you mean about times being different now. I grew up in the 60's and I much prefer the way things were then to the materialistic rat-race of today's society, not to mention the lack of morals nowdays.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Caseyboy, I, glad you have time to sit down and write these things out. I appreciate that you have covered many areas in a concise manner that gets the message across. Lately I've been putting a great deal of time and energy into getting DVD's copied from Alex Jones as he wants done and passing them out, so I'm not going to be posting much here as I'd like. The globalists are upping the speed of destroying the Constitution and Bill of Rights and have stated outright that they want the population of the world reduced by 70 to 80 percent. They are very jealous of the resources of the earth and feel that "We The People" are consuming and using what belongs to them. They are pushing harder than ever for a "New World Order". God help us all because these people are definitely from the "Dark Side".


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Caseboy*

You and I have the same world view.

I think you are absolutly correct regarding the world wide depression to come.

2% of the people in this country grow the food for the rest of us.

When the 1929 depression hit, 83 % of the people grew food .

Only 17 % of that population ,were not involved in vocations that were either directly or indirectly related to agriculture.

We literally have a three day food supply in our sociaty.

Most Americans have less that a weeks grocerys on hand.

Once the supply chain is interupted and the trucks stop rolling, we are doomed to the enivatable breakdown of our sociaty.

I commend you for your insight.

I am about the same age you are and I remember when almost everyone had a garden in their yard and canned it's food.

That is gone along with the knowledge of how to grow basic foods.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

BillM, that is exactly why I believe in hiding out and staying put for the first few months after things fall apart. The only choice they will have in the cities is to eat each other. Then they will come out roaming looking for more. Will be a bad time. Most do not realize how delicate a balance it is to maintain society.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Caseyboy said:


> I believe what I have said will actually happen if there is no stopping *what has been set in place currently*. We, and when I refer to we, I mean specifically Americans, will suffer greatly in the coming years. Especially* if the current administration is allowed to bulldoze the Constitution to suit a Marxist ideal*. I see us on a train traveling at full throttle down the tracks and *no one is at the controls*. Will the train crash? There can be no other outcome. I didn't want to write about all of the death and mayhem I predict, I simply wanted to paint a picture with words to let everyone understand what is coming cannot be stopped at this late date. All we can do is get ready, and hope it will be enough.


See what I bolded. Up until you said "no one is at the controls" I agreed with you. The problem is that someone is at the controls. I guarantee you that we are being steered down this road for a reason and when we get to our destination we will be right where the driver intended (more or less). The closer we get to this destination the more intense the brutality and the more rare our freedom. The whole point is a power grab from the freest people the world has ever seen. The drivers of this wreck will gain great power and prestige but the rest of us will suffer tyranny the likes of which our hemisphere has never seen. It wont be so bad at first but dissention will be not be tolerated and we will likely be made to comply. From here I could go into Biblical apocalyptical scenarios filled with references but then this great thread would be relegated to the closet in the back room. Unfortunately I dont think we will be returning to a romantic scene from Little House on the Prairie (though if it were my choice I would be OK with that). It wont be quite like Zombie Land either but probably more like living as a Jew in Nazi Germany if you dont tow the line. The problem is that this time there will be no nation of freedom loving folks to come rescue us from the ovens -- we are on our own.

Please dont take this the wrong way I just wanted to point out why I said what I said before. Definitely you are on the right track but we differ a bit in where this wreck will end up. Consider what I have said and I bet you will see some truth in it. We would all like to believe that we are preparing to live in simpler times where all the moochers will have died off and we can work to achieve and see the fruits of our labors but that is the America of the past -- not the one I see in our future unless we change the course of this wreck.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Another thing to consider that might make the point:

Your topic is "A worldwide depression". Consider what happened during the last "Great Depression". We saw the greatest expansion of government ever seen in our history (at least since The War for Southern Independence) and the course was set to lead us where we are today with government in control of every aspect of our lives. Do you think a worldwide depression will lead us to a free'er society or one with more government controls? "For our own good" they will strip us of our freedom and make "the best decision" for us. Its about power and control. What will our lives be like with a government that has even more power and control? Will we be able to grow our own food and barter with each other? Some get arrested for doing that now. I could go on but Im sure you get the idea.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

A big part of the problem is that we have a big part of the population that is okay with the government being a big part of their lives. It has happened because we set back and let the government finance the lives of so many non productive people. If the law was that if you get government assistance you can't vote, things would be drastically different. The problem is that these people can vote. If you own stocks in a bank, you can't be on the board. These people are getting dividends from the government and can vote on who gets to make the decisions, an ethics vioaltion. All will be fine until they run out of somebody else's money.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to agree. I do believe the economy will be the next SHTF. It will be a snowball effect mowing down everything in it's path. No country will be exempt.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

When the US goes down the economic tube no country on earth will not be affected. Our economy, our way of doing things, and the way we are has been emulated throughout the world. Every country will be affected when the US falls. You can count on that one. We will be blamed for all of the ills of the world regardless of what that might be. We will be villified, because we are right now even though we have given away the richest treasury on earth helping outher nations. It won't make any difference. Once the greenbacks stop they will blame us for everything that will go wrong. Those who take will always be dissatisfied when the gravy train stops giving it away. 
Caseyboy


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Hola amigos.....what is to come in the US will last for generations and I am sorry to say that we will never be number one ever again.......I say that because #1 .....No Export = No Recovery"... Ponce........and no matter how far, or fast, we moved forward we will never be able to catch to other countries that will be doing the same....#2.....as we all know our education system it sucks and if the future of the US is supposed to be in the hands of our kids we are then in deep doodoo.

And then you have our poleticians and those who controls the poleticians from behind the curtain.........our last hope is Ron Paul......he alone will not able able to stop what is going on but he will slow it down and by doing that give the American people a breather to rethink what our next step shoul be.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I think judging by what I see currently the next government takeover will be the food. It will come down to this; Behave and you will get something to eat. If you don't tow the line, there will be no food until you do. It's amazing how complacent people will become once the food is doled out according to merit. It will turn warriors into pliable robots.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Caseyboy said:


> I think judging by what I see currently the next government takeover will be the food. It will come down to this; Behave and you will get something to eat. If you don't tow the line, there will be no food until you do. It's amazing how complacent people will become once the food is doled out according to merit. It will turn warriors into pliable robots.


Here in Ohio you can see how TPTB are *trying* to stop people from growing their own food... they're not having as much success as they would like I think, Ohioans are pretty stubborn.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> Here in Ohio you can see how TPTB are *trying* to stop people from growing their own food... they're not having as much success as they would like I think, Ohioans are pretty stubborn.


Yeah. Except for the corners, we here in Pa. can be rather cantankerous too.


----------



## LdMorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

The very citizens that have been bred to Government dependency will be the first to be abandoned by their Government.

When the welfare checks and the food stamps stop the bread&circus crowd will go nuts. They'll burn their own houses to the ground as they demand what they deserve.

And, unfortunately, that's probably about all they'll get.

Preppers will be much better off--if they are somewhere the riots are not. But no one will be safe.

The Worldwide Greatest Depression is now in progress. Like a breaking wave, it will reach many places before it reaches you. By the time it has broken, it will have reached _everybody_--including the "elite" that are the TPTB.

Unfortunately, they are already better prepped than we'll _ever_ be.

None of this is accidental. It's all about exploding populations vs. dwindling resources--and the TPTB are supremely dedicated to Getting Theirs First.

Everybody else can root hog or die, and those that don't die will be expected to cherish their new-found slavery.

Or else.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Agree*



LdMorgan said:


> The very citizens that have been bred to Government dependency will be the first to be abandoned by their Government.
> 
> When the welfare checks and the food stamps stop the bread&circus crowd will go nuts. They'll burn their own houses to the ground as they demand what they deserve.
> 
> ...


On this we agree ! :beercheer:


----------

